# Cruiser My whitehead or greyhead



## Rud3dog (Jan 2, 2016)

I just got me a iphone 6s and love the pictures it takes. Here are some updated pics of my tegu. 
   

 

The lighting on the other hand sucked


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 2, 2016)

Rudinator! Great pics. I also just got a 6s after my other Iphone took a lethal spill in the drink. 

Forget whitehead. Ivory is a better description. We tegu keepers need to step up our breeding. Love the contrast. A beauty.

Except for Christmas pics, mine are down til April. I miss my sleeping dragon dogs.


----------



## snibborsirk (Jan 3, 2016)

I agree - great pics of a great tegu. Looks like his head was dipped in paint! Anxious to see pics as he gets older/bigger! 

You guys happen to see Rodney's (Tegusonly) high white/Chacoan"ish" male he listed for sale today?? Tons of white - hoping mine from him turns out that white! 

http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/forums/showthread.php?t=560894


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 3, 2016)

Yes. I saw that one, also on kingsnake. A young male. Very attractive.


----------



## Jrock23 (Jan 17, 2016)

Nice photos...


----------



## Rud3dog (Feb 9, 2016)

Thank you guys. You all say the nicest things on here. _I have expanded my collection to water monitors (15), iguanas (4), and pilbara rock monitors. I must say that my tegu is still in a whole nother class when it comes to being part of the family. Here is Cruiser tonight after he shed a few days ago. One of these days I will get better lighting, cause the lighting makes his scales look reddish.

 

 _


----------



## Walter1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Is it possible that he has some red tegu in him?


----------

